# safari sur apple tv



## kasmos (17 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

j'aurai voulu savoir si sur l'apple tv on avait un acces sur internet mis a part sur youtube ou flickr pour afficher les pages web sur la tv.

merci


----------



## MacVisant (17 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

pour le moment il n'y a pas de navigation internet en dehors des sites dont tu as parlé et du streaming du contenu de ta bibliothèque iTunes.

Kenavo


----------



## ubusky (17 Mars 2011)

yop,

t'as ceci http://www.wikio.fr/video/couch-surfer-pro-for-atv-2g-4586306
mais cela suppose le jailbreak de l'ATV


----------



## Obi-Wan (17 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir !

C'est fonctionnel ??

Si oui, comment l'installer ??

Mici


----------



## ubusky (18 Mars 2011)

Obi-Wan a dit:


> Bonsoir !
> 
> C'est fonctionnel ??
> 
> ...



j'ai pas l'ATV2 mais l'ATV1, et couchsurfer s'installe via le terminal...

Sur la vidéo, il me semble que c'est lié avec le jailbreak "black"...


----------



## Obi-Wan (18 Mars 2011)

Ok Ok....

A tester alors 

Mais déjà faut que j'arrive à JB ce fichu dernier FW grrrr.....

Merci


----------



## Shurikn (21 Mars 2011)

Obi-Wan a dit:


> Mais déjà faut que j'arrive à JB ce fichu dernier FW grrrr.....


Malheureusement pas encore d'outils pour Jailbreaké la version 4.2!

++ §hu


----------

